# When to start my lab on adult food?



## VFBundy (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an 11-month old lab. When is the best time to start transitioning him over to adult food? I've heard that labs mature slower than other dogs, and it's better to keep him on puppy food too long than to take him off it too quickly.

Anyway...some advice?


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't speak for the Lab thing, but my vet said I should ween my pup off after 6 or 7 months. He said he has done it for his dogs and recommends it to his other patients because he has seen the dogs bones develop better in large breeds. I am interested to hear responses from others as well since Hank just passed 5 months.

Kai


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it depends more on what food you are transitioning to than on the dogs age. The main things to be aware of are the calcium/phosphorus ratios, fat, and protein, so as to have optimal growth at a healthy rate. After keeping Prophet on large breed puppy food until he was two years old, I realized that it is really more of a marketing gimmick than anything. So, Russia transitioned onto a large breed adult food at one year of age, and it's numbers/nutrients are actually better than the "puppy" food she was eating. Long story short, don't worry so much about puppy versus adult, it's all about the numbers/nutrients! (Age is just a number, right?  )


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would say about 12 months or when the Lab is fully grown. For my dogs, I switch to adult food at around 12 months or around there as soon as they finish up their remaining kibbles. For large breed dog you have to watch out for calcium consumption because too much at too young will cause a bone growth too fast that is not good for puppy.


----------



## Craftlady (Nov 7, 2010)

I switched Coco after he turned a year old.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

There is also "All Life Stages Food" Orijen I know has 2 of them the Regional red and the 6 fish formula you may want to try that. This food can be fed to dogs of all ages.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today. I never recommend puppy food for any breed. Regular food has plenty enough nutrition. Over nutrition during rapid growth can lead to all sorts of bone and joint issues later.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

why not feed a good quality all life stages food?


----------

